# Wellmax LED trailer lights



## the hammer (Apr 13, 2019)

I can't figure out how to attach the lights to the trailer. I went as far as opening one of the lights to see if there is a threaded hole in the back ... nothing.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Justaguy442 (Apr 13, 2019)

if there is 2 bolts on the back, thats were the bracket goes for the square lights. If they are the rectangle light the bolt head fits up into slots in the back.


----------



## the hammer (Apr 13, 2019)

Justaguy442 said:


> if there is 2 bolts on the back, thats were the bracket goes for the square lights. If they are the rectangle light the bolt head fits up into slots in the back.



Just checked. That's not it. I'll take a pic and post it.
Thanks.


----------



## the hammer (Apr 13, 2019)

Back of light -- trailer light area front and back


----------



## the hammer (Apr 13, 2019)

3 hours later, figured it out in 2 seconds.


----------



## Justaguy442 (Apr 13, 2019)

Yes those slots. I should have posted a pic for you, but was just leaving the house. Could have saved you 3 hours.


----------



## the hammer (Apr 14, 2019)

Justaguy442 said:


> Yes those slots. I should have posted a pic for you, but was just leaving the house. Could have saved you 3 hours.



Thanks but that's not your burden. It woulda been nice had Wellmax provided better instructions. For future reference, you slide the head of the bolt into the slot, then slide the bolt through the openings. I have it reversed.


----------

